

Show HN: Hash Tagged Micro Reviews - seejay
http://u-s-e-r.com/seejay

======
seejay
For any HNers who wants to join the private beta, you can use the invitation
code "KyXnrTz" at the sign up form ;)

Will appreciate all kinds of feedback.

PS: will be releasing this for the public next week.

